# Cute guy @ a coffee shop



## ls820 (Jul 7, 2011)

With my luck the guys i like are either gay, drug addicts, psychotic or cheaters. I know how to pick em'. So I really need some indepth advise!

Lately I've been getting coffee for my early shifts to keep me awake. I'm not a coffee person, infact coffee usually make me feel relatively sick.

I went back to the same coffee shop a few times to get chilled drinks and the occassional coffee if i'm feeling tired. There I met a cute barista.. like justin long cute, but cuter.. i think.He's not the best looking guy, but he's got an amazing smile. I've literally been going back there every shift, getting coffee to see him (lame, i know!) The second time I went there he recognised me. The third time I went he told me he recognised me because he recognised my face. We always have a brief surface level chit chat. He'd always ask me how my day's been (the convo is pretty bland actually, today we talked about sleeping on trains... it's more like a 3 way chat, me him and his boss..)

There are two things i really want to find out.

a. If he's gay (&lt;-- you can never be too sure these days...)

b. If he's single.

Here's the catch, i can't flirt for crap.

i think i should begin by finding out his name... but where to next?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm more of the up front type person... next time your chatting with him - I would just go ahead and ask him out for lunch one day...

You can casually add it to your conversation, "Hey, you know - I'd love to chat with you more, are you free for lunch today?"

If he seems really taken aback and appauled, you can quickly reply - "no, no, not a date or anything, I just like our chat and would like to know you better.  There's nothing to loose in meeting a new friend!"  That way - you can bail out quickly and save yourself any embarrassment.

If he responds warmly, then you struck gold and proceed with date like manners.  Set up a date, time, location - keep it casual - that way, if he really only wants a friendship you didnt invest too many emotions into it.

Gay or not, you could meeting your next best friend.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Personally, I'd find out if he was straight, single and available, before asking him out.

Say something like - "You've got such a great smile. Does your girlfriend mind it when you flash one to your female customers?"

Pay careful attention to how he answer you.

If he makes you believe he is available, then ask him to lunch.

If he's gay, I doubt he would go on a date.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 8, 2011)

I think if this guy is worth knowing then it doesn't matter if he was gay or straight.  If you ask him out for lunch or coffee, you'll get a feel for him and get to know him better.  See what develops after and if he was gay, there's no embarrassment but you gain a friend.


----------

